# Sheboygan Shelter Buns *very crowded*



## Boz (Aug 3, 2009)

Sheboygan Shelter Buns
*SCHS Wisconsin: Rabbits needing homes!*

The SCHS tends to get in rabbits often (never not having at least one). So I thought, why not make a blog for the little buns? 

The Sheboygan County Humane Society Website:
http://www.myschs.com/

List of rabbits on Petfinder (not always up to date)
SCHS Rabbits on Petfinder

All the rabbits at the SCHS are spayed/neutered before being adopted out. 

I'll post pictures and my personal thought on each of them. :biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 3, 2009)

Can't wait to read more!
Very cool thread, Breanna


----------



## Boz (Aug 3, 2009)

*Diamond*

*Gender*: Neutered Male
*Breed*: Mixed Breed, maybe Lop mix?
*Petfinder Link*: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14034542
*Info*: From Petfinder:_ "Hi, my name is Diamond. I was abandoned at the SCHS front door with 3 other rabbits. I don't know why we would be left behind we are very friendly bunnies. Please adopt one of us and tell your friends about my friends so we can all be adopted!"

_*Pictures*:












He's a cute little guy. I haven't worked with him much myself but I'll let you know more about him as I do!


----------



## Boz (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Autumn!  I got the idea from Pet_Bunny's thread for the Edmonton Humane Society, so I have to credit him!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 3, 2009)

Between the two of you, shelter buns certainly stand a good chance at finding a great home!
Diamond is such a cute, pudgy little pumpkin!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 3, 2009)

Diamond is a cutie.


----------



## Boz (Aug 3, 2009)

I love his Helicopter ears.  Half Lop have not!

I'll update with more bunnies soon.  (yes we have more! ) I think you'll like the next two bunnies I post about though!!


----------



## Boz (Aug 4, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of Diamond!


----------



## Boz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Floppy & Coco Puff*

*Gender*: Unspayed Females (On the schedule to be spayed)
*Breed*: Mini Lop
*Petfinder Link*: N/A
*Info*: Floppy is the Broken and Coco Puff is the solid._

_*Pictures*:
















There cage was being cleaned here, that's why there's no litter box in it and it's messy!





What happens to a fuzz butt with no towel during nail clipping. 






From my experience with them so far, both seem friendly, though they are a tad hormonal since they are not spayed. They don't mind being held and they are very soft and adorable! I think these two should be adopted together as they seem to have a solid bond with eachother.


----------



## Boz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Snuggles*

*Gender*: Un-neutered Male
*Breed*: Mini Rex
*Petfinder Link*: N/A
*Info*: N/A_

_*Pictures*:











When I went up to his cage he got VERY excited! He was begging for pets and to come out and was even doing mini binkies in his cage!! Poor Snuggles spent the first part of his life as a girl. We were told he was a girl when he came in.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 5, 2009)

*These pictures are adorable. I love the first one.

Boz wrote: *


> *Floppy & Coco Puff*
> 
> *Gender*: Unspayed Females (On the schedule to be spayed)
> *Breed*: Mini Lop
> ...


----------



## Boz (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks! They lay like that a lot too.  It's way cute!


----------



## Boz (Aug 6, 2009)

*Hop*

*Gender*: Un-spayed Feamle
*Breed*: Lop Mix
*Petfinder Link*: N/A
*Info*: She was left in a box with 4 other rabbits at the shelter door over night._

_*Pictures*:










I haven't done much handling with her myself, but once I do I'll write something up about her!  I do believe she is the mama for the other 4 babies that came in with her, but I do not know that for sure.


----------



## Boz (Aug 6, 2009)

*Twitchie & Nibbles*

*Gender*: Un-Spayed Females
*Breed*: Lop Mix
*Petfinder Link*: N/A
*Info*: These two were 2 of the 5 rabbits left in a box at the shelter door over night._
_
*Pictures*:

Twitchie:




















Nibbles:











These two are probably around 8 weeks old. More info will come soon!


----------



## Boz (Aug 17, 2009)

All the bunnies listed above are still at the shelter!

I was at the shelter today and I spent a little time with two of the bunnies. 

*Snuggles *- Doesn't mind being held and was quiet good for me.  He is a little grunting when reaching for him in the cage but he's not yet neutered so I think after his "big snip" that will get much better! He seems like a real sweet heart. On his sheet it said he was won at a carnival and when the kids decided to not take care of him anymore, he was to go, because the parents didn't want to. Poor guy. 

*Hop *- When I was petting her in her cage she was a little uneasy but was never was aggressive towards me (grunting, boxing, etc). I think she just needs some TLC.  She was very good being held and excellent for her nail clipping!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice thread Boz :]
Give hugs to Dolla for me


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope individuals come to adopt. There are so many at shelters who need a forever home. Your volunteering at the shelter provides them with affection. 

Yachts of praises to you gals who volunteer! :highfive:

You read the background info on the surrenders and you just get sick. Reminds me of a conversation yesterday while I picked up a parsley donation. The parents told of their youngsters getting handouts at Seven Mile Fair.

Ugh for those disposable give-a-ways. When will humans be responsible or do research before bringing on the little cutesy bunny? I just read the background info on Snuggles...

Again, Boz, you are a leader in your volunteer shoes.


----------



## Boz (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah it's sad.  He seems like such a sweet boy too. When I think about it, I don't think I've ever met a Mini Rex that's not friendly! 

Also, some of petfinder links are up! It'd be great if a Mod could fix them above for me too. If no it's no problem.  


*Floppy & CoCo Puff*

*Petfinder Link:* 
Floppy: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14441493
CoCo Puff: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14441492
*Info:* Floppy is the Broken and Coco Puff is the solid._
_"I am 2 years old and litterboxed trained. I was surrendered because my owner has allergies to me and my buddy Coco Puff. I have been around kids ages 7-13 years old. Please adopt me!"

*Twitchie & **Nibbles*

*Petfinder Link:* 
Twitchie: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14441500
Nibbles: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14441499
*Info:* _"I was abandoned by the front door of the Humane Society with 5 other littermates. We would love to have a home that will keep us and not leave outside all alone. Remember we always have our buddy plan. Please consider adopting one or two of us."_


----------



## Pipp (Aug 19, 2009)

I want Snuggles.  Anybody heading west? And a little north? 


sas


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I want Snuggles.  Anybody heading west? And a little north?
> 
> 
> sas


I see why. :hug:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh, he's not listed anymore.  Did he get adopted?

sas :expressionless:


----------



## Boz (Aug 19, 2009)

Sunggles is still there as of yesterday. I don't think they uploaded his profile yet. 

I should get a video of him for you!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 20, 2009)

If I can get him here, I'll happily take him. Bit of a tall order, but I'll look into it. 

sas


----------



## Boz (Aug 22, 2009)

Well I have bitter sweet news Pipp, Snuggles was adopted today.


----------



## Boz (Aug 25, 2009)

*List of rabbits on Petfinder IS up to date at this time, minus one rabbit.*

SCHS Rabbits on Petfinder

One of the babies from Hop was going to be adopted but (I believe) is now available again. They haven't gotten her picture taken and her profile up yet.


----------



## Boz (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey everyone! I haven't updated here in a while because I really haven't needed too (good and bad).

We haven't gotten more rabbits but we haven't adopted any out. 

*List of rabbits on Petfinder IS up to date at this time.*

SCHS Rabbits on Petfinder


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 12, 2009)

oh man... I LUV floppy and coco puff!!!!


----------



## Boz (Sep 13, 2009)

hehe thanks! I do too. If I didn't have four already I might have scooped them up already. hehe


----------



## Boz (Sep 21, 2009)

[align=center]Diamond has been...
*ADOPTED!*
arty::woohoo:clapping::yahoo:
[/align]

*Boz wrote: *


> *Diamond*
> 
> *Gender*: Neutered Male
> *Breed*: Mixed Breed, maybe Lop mix?
> ...


----------



## Boz (Sep 21, 2009)

*Currently At The Shelter:*

*Floppy & CoCo Puff* (Pair of Bonded Female Mini Lops)
*Hop* (Lop Mix)
*Twitchie *(Lop Mix)
*Nibbles* (Lop Mix)

No new rabbits and (as stated above) Diamond has been adopted!! 

And all the rabbits that are currently at the shelter are listed above with pictures and info.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 21, 2009)

So happy for Diamond!!!!! Hope the others get loving homes soon too!!!


----------



## Boz (Oct 1, 2009)

Floppy & CoCo Puff have gone to one of the pet stores in town here in hopes to be adopted!

And we got another rabbit in, but I don't know anything about him/her right now as I was only in for a few minutes. Hopefully I'll get more info soon!


----------



## Boz (Nov 25, 2009)

*So, here's a MUCH needed update on the rabbits at the shelter!!
*
*Current Rabbits at the Shelter:*
Hop
Twitchie & Nibbles
Midnight
Charlie
Thumper
(Scroll Down for more info on each!)

[line][line]*Hop*

*Gender*: Un-spayed Female (Will be spayed before adoption)
*Breed*: Lop Mix
*Petfinder Link*: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14461520
*Info*: She was left in a box with 4 other rabbits at the shelter door over night._

_*Pictures*:











*My Opinion: *She's a little nervous about everything but is good when picked up. I think it's more that she needs a good home with routine and I think she'll be a great bunny.  I do know she's always good when I clip her names. Her (and the two others that came with her) have been there a while now. They need a home! From what I was told, she's pretty good with her litter box too. 

[line][line]*Twitchie & Nibbles*

*Gender*: Un-Spayed Females (Will be spayed before adoption)
*Breed*: Lop Mix
*Petfinder Link:* 
Twitchie: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14441500
Nibbles: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14441499
*Info:* _"I was abandoned by the front door of the Humane Society with 5 other littermates. We would love to have a home that will keep us and not leave outside all alone. Remember we always have our buddy plan. Please consider adopting one or two of us."__
_
*Pictures*:

Twitchie:







Nibbles:





*My Opinion: *Both have not been handled much. They tolerate handling but really do need some working with. They want to love, but they just don't know how! They need lots of TLC and a routine and I think they'd make great companions. Good with their litter box too!

As for going together, well it would be ideal, but I don't think it's a must. They have been together all their life but I think as long as they get lots of TLC they may be okay. 

[line][line]

*Midnight*

*Gender*: Neutered Male
*Breed*: Mini Lop
*Petfinder Link*: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14992228
*Info*: _"Hi, my name is Midnight. I'm a beautiful rabbit that was surrendered to the shelter because my owner no longer wanted me. I'm a little shy but will warm up if you give me time! Please adopt me!"

_*Pictures*: 










*My Opinion: *Midnight is not a cage bunny at all. He's not used to hands either so can get a little nervous with hands reaching in his cage. However he's a real lap bunny and tends to settle right down in your lap.  He just needs some TLC! 

[line][line]

*Charlie*

*Gender*: Un-Neutered Male (Will be neutered before adoption)
*Breed*: Mini Lop
*Petfinder Link*: N/A
*Info*: Charlie came in as a stray.
_ 
_*Pictures*: 













*My Opinion:* Charlie came in as a stray when I was actually at the shelter. His nails were terribly long and he was in need of a good brushing! We clipped his nails right away and Naturestee and I later got to brush him out some. He's a real sweetie. He's a little nervous about being picked up but he's very curious to come up to you and loves nose rubs. 

He loves to move around so getting a good picture was hard! And these were before he was brushed. You can also see a bare spot across his nose. We think he probably sat outside in a cage chewing the bars non-stop. He even has scarring there from chewing. Poor Guy. He's finally free!


[line][line]
*Thumper*

*Gender*: Un-Spayed Female (Will be spayed before adoption)
*Breed*: Netherland Dwarf Mix
*Petfinder Link*: N/A
*Info*: Previous owner didn't have time for her anymore.

*Pictures*: 





































*My Opinion:* As soon as I saw Thumper I thought "Omg it's Louie!!" Thumper is a VERY sweet rabbit and probably would be great for a first time bunny owner. She's sweet, doesn't mind being picked up and comes right up to you in her cage. She even took a craisin from my hand, which is rare for most shelter buns to do! I think she's just a happy-go-lucky type of bunny.  

[line][line]
Litter box habits are good for all of them (or so I was told). So that's a plus! 

If you have more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 25, 2009)

I was looking at your rescue site I am in love with Toodle what a sweetie


----------



## naturestee (Nov 25, 2009)

You know that song by The Doors that goes "Hello, I love you won't you tell me your name?" That's Thumper's song!

Midnight is a squishy mush of a rabbit once he's out of the cage. His coloring is called steel and it's really pretty.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 26, 2009)

OMG I want Thumper


----------



## naturestee (Dec 1, 2009)

Quick update! There are three rabbits that came in this weekend, from yet another 4H kid who doesn't want to take care of them. All three are boys. One is a tort-colored mix, one a white lionhead with grey (?) points, and the third is a pedigreed blue Silver Fox. All three are very sweet.

We also have two ferrets that came in as strays, about ten bajillion dwarf hamsters, and it sounds like we may be getting in a bunch of gerbils too.


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 1, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Quick update! There are three rabbits that came in this weekend, from yet another 4H kid who doesn't want to take care of them. All three are boys. One is a tort-colored mix, one a white lionhead with grey (?) points, and the third is a pedigreed blue Silver Fox. All three are very sweet.
> 
> We also have two ferrets that came in as strays, about ten bajillion dwarf hamsters, and it sounds like we may be getting in a bunch of gerbils too.


It's so sad that people don't put some thought into what they are doing to these poor animals. Soooo many homeless/unwanted critters and only so many loving, caring homes :tears2:


----------



## Boz (Dec 1, 2009)

I will get pictures of the new rabbits up soon. And for dwarf hamsters we have 12 plus a mom and 5 newborn babies.

And we might be getting gerbils now?!?!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, it sounded like they might just be held for a while to help the person out. It's through Salvation Army. The SA person wasn't sure how many gerbils but it sounded like it might be a bunch. Hopefully they aren't breeding together...


----------



## Boz (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh boy. Do you know when they might be coming in?


----------



## naturestee (Dec 1, 2009)

Possibly tonight, so they'd already be there.


----------



## Boz (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I'm going in tomorrow after school. I need to get pictures of the new buns anyway.  And I want to see the gerbils!


----------



## Boz (Dec 5, 2009)

*Current Rabbits at the Shelter:* (Blue in color means newly added)
Hop
Twitchie & Nibbles
Midnight
Charlie
Thumper
Gizmo
Baby Bentley

[line][line]*Gizmo*

*Gender*: Un-neutered Male (Will be neutered before adoption)
*Breed*: Lionhead
*Petfinder Link*: N/A
*Info*: _"I was surrendered because my owner wasn't caring for me properly. I hope to find a home that will give me lots of happiness. Will you be my new family?"

_*Pictures*:












*My Opinion: *He seems nice but I haven't worked with him. I think Naturestee has though. 

[line][line]*Baby Bentley*

*Gender*: Un-Spayed Female (Will be spayed before adoption)
*Breed*: Lop Mix
*Petfinder Link:* N/A

*Info:* _"__I was surrendered because my owner wasn't caring for me properly. I hope to find a home that will give me lots of happiness. Will you be my new family?__"__
_
*Pictures*:
















*My Opinion: *A real sweetie! Loved to be pet and loves attention. Good with being held as well. 

[line][line]
*Thumper
*Here are some more pictures of Thumper! 






It's hard to notice what she's doing here but she was laying, almost completely on her back cleaning her paw. I swear she's part dog or something!!






She went to the mobile adoption and became mush in my lap!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 5, 2009)

that is sooo cute I hope a new family comes soon


----------



## Boz (Dec 5, 2009)

*Gizmo has been adopted!! inkbouce:**
[line][line]Gizmo*

*Gender*: Un-neutered Male (Will be neutered before adoption)
*Breed*: Lionhead
*Petfinder Link*: N/A
*Info*: _"I was surrendered because my owner wasn't caring for me properly. I hope to find a home that will give me lots of happiness. Will you be my new family?"

_*Pictures*:











*My Opinion: *He seems nice but I haven't worked with him. I think Naturestee has though.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 5, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 5, 2009)

That's great! I was looking at that photo earlier and thinking how darn cute he was. I'm so glad to hear he was adopted :dude:


----------



## Boz (Dec 6, 2009)

Here are a couple pictures of the hamsters we got in. 18 in total which include a mom and 5 babies!





















They originally all came in the same cage. A small wire cage with a wire bottom. The poop and pee was caked all the way from the bottom passed the wire bottom. I didn't see it but I was told it was disgusting.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 6, 2009)

AWWW they r all soo cute I am so happy they r in a better place and clean


----------



## naturestee (Dec 15, 2009)

20 new rabbits!!!:shock::shock::shock::shock:

I stopped by today for a few minutes and found out that not only had no rabbits been adopted, but there were 20 new ones. Their owner died, and by the time he was found one of the rabbits had died too.

Some are single, some are in groups. They all look like lop mixes and are several different colors. They should be getting checked by the vet today and hopefully I'll have time to check them tomorrow.

Who wants more rabbits? Any takers?


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 15, 2009)

WOW what an over load...that is so sad that the owner died


----------



## naturestee (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, I almost forgot #27! He's a beautiful little Dwarf Hotot that was found as a stray. That's the second stray rabbit in two months, which is unusual for us.

I feel really bad for the shelter workers that had to go get the rabbits from the house. It wasn't pretty, and I'm not just talking about the overflowing cage pans...:vomit:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thx for the visual lol


----------



## naturestee (Dec 16, 2009)

Thumper and the Dwarf Hotot are getting adopted!inkbouce:

I groomed, took pictures of, and health-checked 6 of the new rabbits today. So far they're nearly all very sweet cuddly rabbits that are obviously used to human attention. I am concerned that the girls I checked have heavier, more full bellies than the boys even though their backs and ribs feel just as skinny.:shock: I had the worst one scheduled for a spay. Let's hope for no babies from any of them!

ray:nobabiesnobabiesnobabiesnobabiesnobabiesnobabiesnobabiesnobabiesray:


----------



## Boz (Dec 16, 2009)

I need to get in!!!!!
I am going to go tomorrow after school.
I will take pictures and post some up as well.

I keeping my fingers crossed for no babies!!!!!!!!!!!

What happens if we do? I'm sure you fostering a mom and babies is definitely not going to work with you with a new rabbit and baby on the way!


----------



## Boz (Dec 16, 2009)

And yay that thumper is getting adopted!!!


----------



## Boz (Dec 30, 2009)

Quick update!

2 of the rabbits that came together with the large bunch got adopted.
Thumper has been officially adopted.
And sadly, one of the bunnies that came in the large group died.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Quick update!
> 
> 2 of the rabbits that came together with the large bunch got adopted.
> Thumper has been officially adopted.
> And sadly, one of the bunnies that came in the large group died.



Good for the adoptions sad though that one died.


----------



## Boz (Jan 14, 2010)

Well we got more in and got two out so we are now back at 29 rabbits! But I don't know if we got more in or adopted some out since Saturday. Just a quick update!


----------



## Boz (Jan 16, 2010)

Much needed updates! 

Lucy
Female, Brown Spotted Lop Mix






Skeeter
Male, Orange Mix






Betsy
Female, Black Lop Mix






Larry
Male, Mix






There's 4 of 27. ullhair:


More will come later! 

PS I want Larry! Larry the Lagomorph!! hehehehe


----------



## Boz (Jan 16, 2010)

And here's Precious, a dog looking for a home, just for kicks!  Isn't she just gorgeous?!!?


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey I live in menasha WI, I have a cage available. I would love to rescue a lop bun, I would prefer if it was altered. Let me know. I am off all day sunday


----------



## Boz (Jan 17, 2010)

All the rabbits are spayed and neutered before being adopted out. 

What are you looking for? Male, female? 
How big is the cage? Some of the rabbits are smaller then others.

Are you looking for someone who is already pretty tame and sweet or are you willing to work with a bun who is just a little shy?

Most of the rabbits there either are already pretty friendly or are showing signs of being friendly, they just don't seem to know how and need a little "push".


----------



## Boz (Jan 21, 2010)

I got pictures of all of the rabbits two days ago and sent them to the shelter. I got an email back saying they have been added to their profiles and their petfinder profiles should up soon!  I was going to post all the pictures here but that's like 25 pictures! So I'll just let you know when they are up. But while we wait here's one:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 21, 2010)

SOOO CUTE!!! off to check petfinder


----------



## Boz (Jan 21, 2010)

They are updated!  Link is on the first post.


----------



## Boz (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking over the list, there are some missing from petfinder however they are still there! I'm resending the pictures as they might have not gone through the email when I sent the pictures.

And guess what? We got in another rabbit! ullhair:

Also, one of the rabbits at the shelter, named Midnight is a dark (black with grey ticking) colored mini lop. He is adorable and will come up to you in his cage but as soon as you touch or even reach (heck, show your hand) he FREAKS. But he does tend to melt in your lap. Naturestee had him out and he was a big mush in her lap. 

I would consider fostering him for a bit but he's not neutered yet and I wouldn't want to risk it having two unspayed females. 

This is Midnight:


----------



## gbread (Jan 27, 2010)

Any one have some connections with this place ? willing to pull/transfer a few dozen to help.


----------



## Boz (Jan 28, 2010)

We have some rabbits being transferred to another shelter this weekend. The next few weekends there are mobile adoptions and other events so hopefully we can get more adopted out!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

crossing my fingers...good luck


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Has Skeeter been adopted?
I wish i was closer!


----------



## Boz (Jan 30, 2010)

Skeeter (I'm pretty certain) was transferred this weekend along with a few others. We are getting other spayed/neutered in the next few weeks so we can get more transferred and adopted.


----------



## gbread (Feb 1, 2010)

I am the owner of No Splitting Hares Rabbit Rescue in Algonquin, IL and I have been in contact with this animal control, submitted all paperwork in the hopes of helping all 28 left. keep your fingers crossed and i will update when i here from the director.


----------

